# Any good wordpress friendly web hosts?



## Kostoprav (May 18, 2017)

Looking for Linux server with 10 gbs of HD + wordpress friendly host. 
So, what places can you recommend me to look at?
I've already found wpneuron.com, but know nothing about them, however they perfectly meet my demands.
They have servers in Czech Republic. Where can I find any possible info about their reliability?


----------



## raindog308 (May 18, 2017)

Pretty much every host is "wordpress-friendly". If you want "wordpress hosting" then you're paying for a managed shared hosting service where they tweak and run WP for you. If you are comfortable adminning WP yourself, really any shared host will do. Most offer Softaculous if you want WP easy install.

Are you looking specifically for Czech republic? I don't have a recommendation here, but if you want to clarify maybe someone in Europe can recommend.

There's always BuyShared (hey @Francisco) in Luxembourg if that is close enough...they're general cpanel hosting, but I've run WP on their US systems without an issue.


----------



## Jonathan (May 18, 2017)

I think pretty much every single host on the planet is going to be WP-friendly. Except for niche-focused hosts I'd guess WP is at least have of revenue for hosts in the end.

I looked for some public uptime data/tracking on this host and couldn't find any. Their domain was just registered in December 2016...I'd be careful.


----------



## ChuckC (May 22, 2017)

Kostoprav said:


> Looking for Linux server with 10 gbs of HD + wordpress friendly host.
> So, what places can you recommend me to look at?
> I've already found wpneuron.com, but know nothing about them, however they perfectly meet my demands.
> They have servers in Czech Republic. Where can I find any possible info about their reliability?



If your willing to step into let's say Germany for example that opens up a bunch more doors. Never heard of the host you mention so can't comment on them.


----------



## Orestock (May 23, 2017)

Well, I have been using WPneuron.com for 2 months and really satisfied dealing with their team. 
I started thinking to transfer my other wordpress blogs to my account and also upgrade it. 

Immediate account setup and I had a number of questions that I sent via email and they were answered precisely, accurately, logically and in easy to understand terms in less than 15 minutes.

OP, you can give them a try.


----------



## Infergnome (May 31, 2017)

If you are considering a dedicated hosting environment, who is responsible for managing the servers? Is the plan you are considering one in which the hosting provider will fully manage and service the server or is it one in which you basically rent their server and are responsible for maintaining it and your data?


----------



## Catfivesens (May 31, 2017)

You no longer need a programming guru to set up your site. You no longer need to be a computer guru to get a web site posted. Web hosting service has vastly improved since the beginning days of the internet.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Jun 2, 2017)

I paid via Paypal and they activated my account instantly. They have no setup fees, no hidden fees.
Your sites will be in reliable hands. WPneuron.com is quite a good option. It is wordpress friendly host. 
They always explain me everything I need to know when I contact them. Uptime is perfect and speed connectivity is pretty fast.


----------



## web-project (Jul 9, 2017)

wordpress shared hosting not big difference compare to normal shared hosting unless you do have 10k users per hour/day, in this case I do recommend VPS instead or dedicated server.


----------



## Lastio (Jul 11, 2017)

I'd like to draw your attention to Wordpress hosting from webhostingbuzz.com company, prices are low and many resources are in their plans. Support is active even at nights.


----------



## River (Jul 13, 2017)

Most shared hosting and VPS servers will host wordpress just fine. It's when you have insane amounts of visitors or special requirements you should start look at a specialized provider or management.

Obviously, you should always optimize when possible though


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 15, 2017)

@Kostoprav what are you meaning exactly by saying WordPress friendly? Friendly in terms of the support to the WordPress CMS itself, friendly in terms of the configurations of the server as to how it would interact with WordPress?


----------



## Javalubone (Aug 1, 2017)

What is the refund policy during the trial period? Most providers’ trials are not truly free – you’ll end up paying for the service, but get your money back if you are unsatisfied. That said, what does that refund entail?


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Mrejkin said:


> I also know that QHoster.com is good for getting wordpress hosting deals. They have servers located in various regions of Europe.
> Use coupon wht10life - 10% lifetime discount: shared hosting, reseller, Linux VPS, Windows RDP VPS, cPanel Managed VPS


What type of set-up assistance is included at no additional cost?


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

Does the host publish the monthly prices or the ones for 2 years because this shows there openness about pricing because while I was searching for a good host I saw great prices being published but when I looked closer you had to sign up for 2 years to get the great price. If you went on a month to month basis the price can be nearly 50% higher.


----------



## Exmasters-Mark (Sep 4, 2017)

Lastio said:


> I'd like to draw your attention to Wordpress hosting from webhostingbuzz.com company, prices are low and many resources are in their plans. Support is active even at nights.


What are the ramifications for organizations that eat up bandwidth and storage in a shared hosting environment? How does the hosting provider mitigate these types of issues?


----------



## centriohost (Oct 8, 2017)

You may consider our SSD powered WP Optimized hosting solution https://www.centriohost.com/wordpress-hosting.html


----------

